# Take a Rock Fishing...



## Waterwings (Aug 3, 2008)

Anyone seen/heard about the new "Stonze" fishing weights!? Cool idea, but their smallest weight is 1oz. 

Here's the link: https://www.pallatraxusa.com/


----------

